

Yes I am, Stan. Me too. Deeply frustrated with Firefox. - rovivor
http://rovivor.com/2008/05/yes-i-am-stan-me-too-deeply-frustrated-with-firefox/

======
rlm

      Moreover, I know that I will be facing with more crashes with a beta.
    

Firefox 3.0b5 hasn't crashed once on my laptop (Ubuntu) or desktop (Vista),
and I've been using it since it got released.

On top of that, I can't imagine what you have done to your Firefox 2-install,
if it crashes that often and you reach that high CPU- and memory usage.

Something besides the main Firefox install must be fubar'ed...

~~~
handelaar
"Firefox 3.0b5 hasn't crashed once on my laptop (Ubuntu)"

You've disabled Flash then, I assume. I can't keep the browser on for much
more than an hour here without Flashblock.

Beta 5 is certainly faster and less memory-profligate than 2.0 was, though.

~~~
bootload
_"Firefox 3.0b5 hasn't crashed once on my laptop (Ubuntu)"_

Has for me and maybe it is because I have flash enabled for fox2... thanks for
the tipoff.

------
menloparkbum
I wasted 2 years of my life working heavily with the Mozilla/XULRunner/FF
codebase. The code base is huge and is organized in a manner that makes
tracing memory issues very difficult. Unfortunately there are also cultural
reasons why things are unlikely to improve in the future. There are simply too
many cooks in the kitchen at mozilla, it is very bureaucratic and the
engineering team as a whole gets sidetracked by details that don't solve the
serious issues in the "platform."

The webkit team is small and agile and was chosen as the web rendering
platform for Android, Adobe AIR and the iPhone. For better or worse, WebKit is
going to eat Mozilla's lunch.

In a past essay PG suggests that a few people working on a new browser would
be a cool project. I completely agree. A tri-platform browser based on WebKit
with a wrapper for media (video, audio) and a clean plugin API would be
amazing.

------
epall
I really thought I could never switch away from Firefox because of all of the
extensions I "couldn't live without," but I started playing with Webkit
nightlies a few weeks back and never looked back. It's faster, launches
quickly, eats less memory (look! It's only at half a gig!), and has high-res
scrolling. The last one, albeit small, is killer for me. Reading articles on
the web is a whole difference experience when you have good font rendering and
truly smooth scrolling. I use keyboard shortcuts to turn off the location and
bookmarks bars most of the time to make the browser get out of my way and let
me use my webapps. Goodbye, Firefox!

------
m0nty
I have Firefox on a Mac, with 23 extensions installed. Very occasionally, it
bombs (usually when leaving Gmail) but otherwise it's been fine. Maybe the
people who have problems should try, you know, just closing it now and then.
Not exactly a high-tech solution, but it works OK for me. Having said that, I
often run my computer and Firefox for days at a time.

I would be interested in the alternatives, but afaict they don't exist.
Another browser with extensions like Adblock, Web Developer Toolbar, Firebug,
etc? I doubt it.

~~~
apu
Does anyone else have these gmail-crashing problems (e.g., when leaving
gmail's site)? I looked at their FAQs and it suggests some problem with
firebug, but even with it disabled I often get crashes.

~~~
m0nty
It only crashes when I try to _leave_ gmail, and then only about 10% of the
time, so it's not a big deal. I think I disabled Firebug when on Gmail. It
only started when the latest version of Gmail was introduced, so I suspect
it's a bug at their end, but tracking it down could prove awkward.

------
baha_man
"I am thinking of moving to Opera permanently" - stop thinking about it, just
do it.

~~~
iamelgringo
I'd use Opera permanently if it only had a decent inline spell checker. All
the options that I've tried don't really cut it.

------
naish
I'm running Firefox 3.0b5 on a PowerBook G4. I seem to have random crashes
multiple times a day. Currently, it is fairly common to find that Firefox has
crashed upon wake up from sleep. Performance is snappier than FF2, but it is
far less stable. I expect that much of this will be sorted out prior to the
final release. That said, if it weren't for a couple of extensions that I use
regularly, I'd be inclined to make the switch to Safari.

~~~
bluelu
You know, that's probably the DOS protection ;)

Over a year ago, if you were using firefox on an ajax enabled site making
periodic request to the webservers, firefox would request all the requests it
missed while being asleep (hibernate mode) at once when the computer came back
to life. :-)

------
ojbyrne
I'm running 3.0b5 on a macbook pro with only a few extensions, and it crashes
constantly. I upgraded because 2 seemed to crash even more.

------
marrone
I am currently just waiting for Safari's Web Inspector tool to reach par with
Firebug before I switch to it over Firefox permanently

~~~
thorax
Firebug is a killer app. I would need something like that on another browser
before I moved anywhere.

~~~
andreyf
Addblock and greasemonkey would be on my cannot-live-without list, also.

~~~
jamongkad
Mine would be firebug and vimperator.

------
Herring
Memory is cheap, guys. 1 gb ram costs ~$30 at newegg.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Ah, yes, that most excellent justification for crappy software:

Developer: "It's OK if our program runs slow, processors are getting faster
all the time." User: "Your program runs slow..." Developer: "Then get a new
computer! More RAM! Faster processor! They're cheap!"

(The user does so. 6 months later, a new version of the software is about to
be released...)

Developer: "It's OK if our program runs even slower, processors are getting
faster all the time." ...

------
Sam_Odio
camino.

